
“Gender Parity in All Areas Just Seems Logical” - Tomte
https://www.zeit.de/politik/deutschland/2019-01/angela-merkel-chancellor-cdu-feminism-interview/komplettansicht
======
towaway1138
She seems to mean (or at least favor) equality of opportunity, as opposed to
equality of outcome. The translation seems a little shaky, so not sure.

